# wreck anchor



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

where can I get my hands on one or do you guys pour your own?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what would you use for the bars/wires? i feel like it would have to be super light since the kayak doesnt exactly have lots of force...

that is if i understand the anchor...on a boat, the boat uss its force to bend the wires/bars to break free, correct? people use rebar to make their own


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I just use the 8 oz. spudnik sinkers on a small piece of line like parachute line. It usually only takes 2 of them and you're good in a current. The last time I used it was at the first island and no issues.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

I made mine a little heavier than "pin rig" anchors I've made. Added two extra tines (six pieces of coat hanger).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

They have em (something like 12oz) at OE2.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

yea thats were i seen em at oe


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'll give them a shout when I get some time off, last time I was in there all I saw was the rebar ones for boats. thanks guys.


----------

